# 20th Slingshot - Magna - with innovative EFFORTLESS CLIPS™



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Magna is finished. This shooter is proof that a targetshooter can be
functional with Effortless Clips™ based on the magic of magnetizing
aluminum and wood, using Dolo´s Snakeoil™.

But for real: It´s so much more! It´s the materialized energy (magic?)
of flicks™, LW™ and Be™ sticking their heads together,
melting their engineering spirit, passion and joy in a big pot, called creativity.

Friends don´t just always applaud, they tell their mind freely, which sometimes
sucks, mostly when they disagree for good reasons! - Pushing each other
further, refining and perfectioning the goal. - A BIIIG Thank you to the both
of you! WE DID IT!

Magna:

shaped









glued / primed









unwrapped









"preview"









Then, finally - the complete picture:

Building this shooter, which clearly is a PROTOTYPE! was fun! - but
of course also a whole lot of testing, scrutinizing and work!

The Magna clearly is a target shooter - accurate as any of those shooters
with my "favorite" shape - meant to be equipped with LIGHTER Theraband
bandsets - Black and Blue (The one used in the video weighs 7.4grams!).

Paying tribute to the fact that these bandsets need to match the projectile
mass, maxed out to gain high velocities investing a minimum of drawweight..
Those red pouches e.g. weigh 0.8 grams - three of them together!.

At no time the use of "heavy" bandsets was planned or intended - yet
I was confident and tried do put those on - succesfully!
(Using a bandset Slagskimmer Mike had put on "BRUTUS":
Four bands of 40cm length! 1" tapered to 3/4" - perfect
for heavy balls! - Weighing 25.6grams including a BIG pouch!)
.. with a little twist ..

So now here´s the "complete picture":







,














,














,








And, for now, the first video footage:






I hope you like what you see. - And agree that torn bands were
a good start! - Proving the clips do their job - on those target shooters.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I've drastically edited this post just now.

Humm, I was thinking you used two magnets on each fork..one of the fork and the other on the "clip" chip to mutually attract. You stated "aluminum and wood", but neither are obviously magnetic. So you had to burry another rod magnet in the aluminum to attract the other magnet in the clip chip over the band.

I love to figure out stuff, you already did obviously!!

Thinking of how this works, it's an OTT SS, directing part of the force onto the fork top itself directing the force downward along the fork itself, using up part of the draw force, and, part of the draw force also pulling on the attachment. Rubber doesn't act like rope so part of the pull stress is definitely on the top of fork tip. The magnet in the clip chip opposes a trough in the metal, through the band and anothe rod magnet is embedded in the metal core to mutually attract the chip clip magnet. The band therefore has to turn a corner under the magnet to exit, providing enough friction not to release. With the resistance offered by an OTT configuration AND the friction imparted by the magnet on one side of the band and the metal core on the other side of the band, double friction if you will, on both surfaces, plus as I said the force absorbed by the fork tip, it's evidently enough friction and force redirection to hold the TBB band in place. Even if it slips a little, say, after 25 shots, it's pretty fast to reposition the band.

Goes to show that sometimes things we never would have thought would wurk, wurken. Danke mein heir !! And how easy and simple. I have to really stretch my band to get it to go into the fork slot, whereas with your method, no stretching is necessary. But it would not work with double bands...they'd be too thick together, but most shooters use single bands anyway and at full butterfly that's all one needs for speed.

Make molds and produce these in composite material. These guys would sell. And for diehards they could still tie OTT or TTF over the chip clips if they wanted double bands or extra strong pull...but your 1 inch tapered bands certainly offer a sufficient pull. Only arrow shooters would want more and really it's best to have a dedicated sling bow for that.

Chuck


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I like everything about this shooter...the size, the shape, and definitely the attachment method!! It looks very comfortable...an all day shooter. No way it looks like a prototype. And the other shooter is gorgeous as well.

Nice job...keep them coming!

Todd


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Be, please comment on my post when you've time to critique it. I want to be right or corrected, one of the two. You've got onto something good here. I just want to be on the right track. The core you indicated was aluminum and it's not magnetic so what is attracting the clip chip magnet?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great work Be!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Susi said:


> I've drastically edited this post just now.
> 
> Humm, I was thinking you used two magnets on each fork..one of the fork and the other on the "clip" chip to mutually attract. You stated "aluminum and wood", but neither are obviously magnetic. So you had to burry another rod magnet in the aluminum to attract the other magnet in the clip chip over the band.
> 
> ...


Hey Susi,

Thank you very much for your enthusiasm!

And You´re right! - I use magnets! - and part of the drawing force is guided into the fork by friction!

Hence in the first video, I use a double Theraband Black bandset! It weighs 7.4 grams including the pouch.

- Works perfectly fine for my standard 8.2mm steelballs!

Hope this answer is what you expected! 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

OK, now it´s time to drop my pants:

I tried to figure out the limits of this "system"..

What can I say?: IT`S A TARGET SHOOTER!:






.. this is my first edited vid .. took pretty long to render this...

And: Introducing all this yesterday, I stated lying is not my style;

YES, EFFORTLESS CLIPS™ are for plinking!-

Hunting Elephants ain´t effortless anyway..

Hope you still like this! - I do 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks like this video is not public.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

sharp eye said:


> It looks like this video is not public.


THANKS! Sharp eye - I was wondering why it was black -

had just added a thumbnail, wondering why there is no title shown..

Now it should be public domain 

Thank you!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Imperial said:


>


WOW!  !!!

Thank you!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to see that it didn't hold the heavier bands, but I'm very happy that they didn't come back at you. I'm thinking that single TBG will hold reasonably well. Most people that target shoot with TBG only use single bands and have a fixed anchor point.

I don't care....I still love the idea!! Thinking wayyyy outside the box and willing to show both the good and bad. Well done!

Todd


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

You're right:

This is only a prototype. So, my friend, since I don't like you to be embarrassed, I'll volunteer to do a full-scale test (shooting all day long with various types of targets) with it.

I'll send a PM with my address.

(LOL!!!  )

Serious ...this is an AMAZING piece of slingshot craftsmanship and engineering!!!!

SUPERB!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent work my friend! German design and workmanship-can't expect anything less then great!!!!!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> I'm sorry to see that it didn't hold the heavier bands, but I'm very happy that they didn't come back at you.
> 
> I'm thinking that single TBG will hold reasonably well.
> 
> ...


Hey Toddy! Thank you very much for your words!

Does a buddy good!  - And yes! I am confident

that a single TBG bandset will work! - The "elephant" bands

propell a pouch of rd. 6 grams - my standard BANDSET weighs

7.4 grams... (The weight of that heavy set was what released the

clips imho..)

.. it´s a prototype - and I bought quite a bunch of those little..

SNAKEOILS 

kind regards to all of you, thanks for the grinning face I enjoy right now!

Be


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

You could substantiantly increase the clamping force and friction (bigger contact surface) using flat magnets .

Plus you can increase the contact surface by making it wavy (like waves ).

Should be no problem with TBG, it is the friction that does the trick actually ...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That is pretty cool B! :thumbsup:


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Be,I commend you for thinking out of the box. If you make this kind of slingshots available, I will buy one.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good Be.

As you may, or may not know, I have done a lot of work on forktip design... fast and stable is always the goal for personal use, but for salable items "bulletproof" and very strong is the main concern... as a result quite a few of the designs and ideas I've come up with, that work just fine for personal slingshots, I have not shown to anyone other than maybe my wife.

So anyway... I have done some similar to yours in the past, and like you I found out the snap forward of strong bands tends to loosen that design...

BUT there is a simple way to make it work better, make it far stronger, it won't fly off with strong bands and it will not sacrifice speed of band change either...

By simply adding a small rod at the bottom of the clip side and a receiving hole on the frame, you will in effect be creating a friction clamp (like used in wood working).. here's a picture collage showing you what I mean.... I threw together this little illustration very quickly so it's of course pretty sloppy, but I think it gets the point across:










Rod goes into the receiving hole, friction and a small magnet at the bottom (I left it sticking out so you can see it) hold everything in place like a vise.

And of course you are more than welcome to use modify or do with it whatever you like!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Germen Engineering


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

:bowdown:just speechless, amazing


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@Bill Hays

This is a superb idea, thank you for sharing.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

An attractive and ingenious design - well done!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the proof of concept videos. Very progressive thinking! This is cool but like Bill says, I also tend to lean more towards "bulletproof" designs. Still very cool indeed!

Yo


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Be!

Congrats to You, LW & Flicks  Great job guys!

It's a sexy solution no doubt! Am impressed 

I was thinkin of a tiny microcord loop to avoid loosing the part and to avoid to be grabbed by a child / infant. Magnets can caouse damage if swallowed.

Also checked for safe distances from magnets at supermagnets.de. Found quite nice list of safe distances from pacemakers, some specific telephones and watches with mechanic parts.

Please check attached image of my idea to solve this "elephant" issue. Maybe worth a try. With a simple sheet metal part it might be manageable. Use it for your project if it's fits with your concept.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Bill and Tremo! Very nice solutions to the fly off problem!


----------



## Brazilviking (Jun 10, 2013)

Look who I found here...Hehehehehehe! Great Job Be!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Indeed!

thanks for your input Bill and Tremo!

Another approach is to stick to the concept

of building a target shooter, making bands slightly wider

than the fork possible,- And to get this all done with "simple"

clips..

But of course my mind is working on those issues! -

Honestly I´m really curious to see what this impulse will

have started in "slingshot universe"  ...

And of course who will have copied THIS solution successfully.



kind regards to all of you,

thanks for your replies and

making me feel good -

wich is what you did 

Be


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> Hi Be!
> 
> Congrats to You, LW & Flicks  Great job guys!
> 
> ...


I would love to see a 3-d printed version.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Be... below is a short video showing how the attachment works with the rod piece installed. It makes the concept a lot stronger and doesn't sacrifice speed of change outs...
In fact it's so strong you can actually pull against the clip side with triple theraband gold and it won't budge.

When I first was working on this concept the "friction clamp" concept was the best and fastest way to get it done... BUT I won't make it available to the general public because there's just to many things that can go wrong and unfortunately we live in a society that likes to sue over stupid stuff.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Bill, in your example, if I understood correctly, the clip is held in place by the magnet stuck to the 1/4" metal rod. Is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey again,

I did two videos about shooting the "Magna", to prove the consistency

of those "Effortless clips" for a target shooter.

I was asked if I did any improvements on this shooter.

The answer is: NO. -

It works perfectly for my setup - as a target shooter!
The Model is my favorite one anyway, and concerning

my personal setup,it works flawless.

1st vid (bad Q):






2nd vid (HQ):






Just in case you are interested: the force with which each clip is
drawn towards the forktips is 1970 grams - or rd. 4lb. :

The "weak spot" of this shooter is that the neodymium magnets
will lose their magnetism above 80°C. So no sauna-shootings..
And it shouldn´t be left on the car´s dashboard in broad sunlight -
but I never planned to make shooters for people who want to do
THAT.

The battery died while I tried to say: "I don´t know if I will sell this
very often, but it works perfect for my purpose and is just pleasant
and really comfortable to shoot" ..

Hope you like this, kind regards,

Be


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good work, I like the idea, sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

How have I missed this!?! Ugg! Prolly playing with my dumb kids or talkin to my stinkin wife! Won't be making that mistake again.

This is such a classy shooter. It doesn't scream LOOK AT ME! It is simply a beautifuly made, inventive shooter. My favorite kind. Form and function. What more could one want?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Be,

That's a nice shooter but although the videos prove the strength of this attachment method - I still wouldn't shoot it without eye protection. Don't want to jinx you but chocolate happens... :twocents:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Seriously beautiful BIG brain action, Mr.BE!! So Nice.....


----------

